# Meyer plow problems... HELP PLEASE!



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok first of all I am very new to plow hydrolics. I have plowed for years but with a snowbear plow that is all electric. 

OK, so i have an E-47 pump that I have changed the fluid on, replaced motor, and replaced both B and C coils. I also put new hoses and couplers on my angle cylinders. When I go to lift and lower the plow everything works fine, but my angle just runs the motor and the plow won't move. I am able to move the plow by hand either way all the way. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

______________________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w meyer plow
1989 chevy 1500 w snowbear plow


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

it sounds like you have crossover relief issues. the crossover relief lets the plow return the other way if you strike an object while plowing. it's likely a spring is broken. 

the meyer part no. is m15611 pump relief kit. this is not an easy system to take apart and would leave it to someone who knows meyer power units.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you. I was thinking this may have been the problem. I live where there isn't a meyer or plow repair shop around. how would be the best way to try to do this? I hear that there is like 17 different pieces in this valve. Thanks

Also is this the crossover relief valve or the pump relief valve? The part number you gave me was the pump's relief valve on http://www.smithbrothersplowparts.com/
________________________________________________________________________
1982 F350 w meyer plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Assembling it is easy, adjusting it is a little more involved. Do you have a hydraulic pressure gages capable of 5K psi?


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

I do not have a pressure gage but I know that I need to get one. I have read on many posts that they are your best friend when working with plows. once I get a set how do i adjust the pressure? Thanks

______________________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyer plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

page 21

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-562 R16.pdf


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I really hope this fixes the problem. I am going to order a crossover relief as soon as i can. My only other question is, is there a certain type of gage that I need? brand or anything. As i stated earlier im kinda new to plow hydraulics.


_____________________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 lawn mower w front blade


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

in cleveland call mill supply and talk to dave shega, he also rebuilds meyer plow pumps, i have all my pumps rebuilt by him, a little prevention goes along way. you don't want a breakdown in the middle of a storm


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone. So i was working on my plow today and looked at my quick connects and hoses and I have 2 different kinds (the quick connects are ball type and hose is pin type, and the other side is the other way) So could this be my problem or would that not matter

_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

yes it does matter. sometimes it does not allow full flow of hydraulic fluid or other times it justs leaks


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I replaced all of my couplers to be the same. Still a no go on the angle. So its time to order a pressure gage, and a crossover relieve valve, lets hope this works.
_______________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 w Meyers plow
1989 Chevy 1500 w snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor with front blade


----------

